# Wie Notebookbildschirm ausschalten?



## rocc (20. April 2009)

Hallo,
da ich gerne mal mit meinem Notebook im freien sitze und einfach nur mal der Musik aus den Lautsprechern lauschen möchte nun meine Frage:
Wie kann ich den Notebookbildschirm ausschalten?
Ich weiß, dass man den Deckel schließen kann und er geht aus und ich weiß auch dass einstellen kann nach welcher Zeit der Bildschirm ausgeht.
Dies funktioniert aber leider nicht wenn der Windows Media Player läuft.
Jedenfalls sollte der Bildschirm nach 5 Minuten ausgehen. Geht er ja auch zum Beispiel mitten in einem Youtubevideo aber nicht während des Media Players.
Auf externen Monitor umzuschalten wenn ich draußen bin geht auch nicht.
Das Ausschalten soll lediglich dazu dienen den Akku zu schonen.
Habe Windows Vista Home Premium.

logitechmx518


----------



## blaubär (20. April 2009)

Hey,
also bei meinem Laptop habe ich eingestellt, das er beim Deckelzumachen nicht herunterfährt, sonder anbleibt. Der Bildschirm geht dabei aus. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine es unter Energieoptionen oder im BIOS eingestellt zu haben.
grüße


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. April 2009)

blaubär schrieb:


> Hey,
> also bei meinem Laptop habe ich eingestellt, das er beim Deckelzumachen nicht herunterfährt, sonder anbleibt. Der Bildschirm geht dabei aus. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine es unter Energieoptionen oder im BIOS eingestellt zu haben.
> grüße




Jap, Energiesparoptionen. Dort kann man Aktionen einstellen für schließen des Deckels, drücken des powerknopfes und drücken des Standby knopfes.
Wenn man bei schließen des Deckels keine aktion wählt, geht das Display einfach aus.
Hab ich gemacht, da ich inner uni öfter mal einfach zu klappe und wo anders hin muss


----------



## rocc (20. April 2009)

Weiß ich doch alles...
das mit dem Deckel schließen hab ich auch eingestellt..
aber stellt euch mal vor, dass ich musik aus den lautsprechern hören will...
dann wird euch auffallen, dass die meisten notebooks die lautsprecher oberhalb der tastatur haben.
wenn man den deckel jetzt zuklappt wird man bemerken, dass die lautsprecher nun verdeckt sind...
und ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie das dann klingt.

hat sonst noch jmd vllt ne lösung für mein problem?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. April 2009)

OK, ich sehe das Problem 

Hat dein NB den kein taste dafür?
Bei den Geräten die ich bis jetzt hatte gab es auch ne taste dafür....


----------



## rocc (20. April 2009)

ich kann fn + f4 drücken um auf externen bildschirm umzuschalten da tut sich aber dann nichts weil er keinen externen monitor erkennt. hab das auch gerade über das windows mobilitätscenter versucht aber er lässt sich nicht beirren"kein externer monitor angeschlossen". wenn er doch nur "denken" würde es wäre ein externer monitor dran, dann würde er ja den eigenen bildschirm ausschalten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2009)

mach dir doch einfach nen link zur energieverwaltung auf dem desktop, also systemsteuerung, energieverwaltung rechtklicken und "verküpfung erstellen". dann kannst du beim musikhören das doppelklicken und einfach schnell "monitor ausschalten nach: 1min" aktivieren. die eine minute wird den akku ja nicht aussaugen 

oder noch besser, auch klanglich: hol dir ein paar boxen. musik aus NBook lautsprechern muss doch elendig mies sein, fast wie aus nem handy...  ^^


----------



## Beat84 (20. April 2009)

Mein Laptop hat eine Tastenkombi dafür: Fn+F7. Das Symbol dazu sieht in etwa so aus wie auf dem Foto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocc (21. April 2009)

okay ich versuch alles in kürze...
@herbboy: Ich hab das Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition. Klang genug?
es ging lediglich um das Musikhören um freien. 

danke für die tipps


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

ja, war mir schon klar, dass es ums freie geht. aber auch da möchte man ja vlt. nen halbwegs guten klang   hab dir ne nachricht geschickt.


----------



## Piridrummer88 (21. April 2009)

Du musst im Media Player in den Optionen das Häkchen vor "Bildschirmschoner bei Wiedergabe verhindern" deaktivieren. Dan stellt sich der Bildschirm auch währen der Musik aus wenn du den Deckel zuklappst.


----------



## rocc (22. April 2009)

das problem dann aber beim filmkucken. mitten im film bildschirmschoner ist nich wirklich gut und umstellen auch keine Lust; schalt ich den Bildschirmschoner einfach weg dann hat sich das.
Ist die Lösung!
Trotzdem ein Dank an alle.
man kann sich in diesem Forum wenigstens auf andere verlassen.


----------

